# Refrigerators



## Oneo Teras (Aug 9, 2008)

Ok. Maybe I have a real problem... Can anyone help me with a reality check on this? How many refrigerators does it take to make you look insane? 


For various reasons we ended up with three refrigerators for the last few years. One in the kitchen (food), one in garage (overflow food storage) and one on the back porch for beer and soda. Started wine making about two years ago and wandered into making beer about six months ago. I recently picked up a fourth frigdge to maintain temperatureduring fermenationand for lagering.I've now decided to start kegging the beer and have nowhere for cold storage ofthe kegs if I want to keep brewing more beer. (Can't fit the kegs in other fridgeif the shelves are still there)







Do I give usethe fridge on the porch and leave the kids with warm drinks? 


Do we stop buying in bulk at Costco and use the one in the garage?


Should I just start buying bottled beverages and quit the hobby?


----------



## moto-girl (Aug 9, 2008)

Just get another fridge, heck my husband and I own 13 motorcycles. Yes we are not your average bears, but we do what makes us smile. Make the most delicious beer possible. Really, who cares what the neighbors think?


----------



## grapeman (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm with moto-girl, just get a couple more and tuck them away and fill them up!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 9, 2008)

I say lose a room in the house and make a walk in fridge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smurfe (Aug 9, 2008)

I have 3 fridges, the Sub Zero in the kitchen, a spare fridge in the utility room and my kegerator. I use the spare fridge to lager and kegs go in the kegerator. I keep bottled beer and kids drinks in the keg fridge and at time will in the lager fridge as well. You shouldn't have any problem on that aspect. Here is a pic of the inside of my beer fridge. Notice the use of the extra space.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 9, 2008)

Whats on Tap buddy?


----------



## Oneo Teras (Aug 9, 2008)

smurfe said:


> I have 3 fridges, the Sub Zero in the kitchen, a spare fridge in the utility room and my kegerator. I use the spare fridge to lager and kegs go in the kegerator. I keep bottled beer and kids drinks in the keg fridge and at time will in the lager fridge as well. You shouldn't have any problem on that aspect. Here is a pic of the inside of my beer fridge. Notice the use of the extra space.




Nice setup. Nice selection as well. Looks like I need to be more creative in my use of space! I only "plan" on using two kegs...


By the way Moto-girl, I only have two motorcycles. One for her and one for us! That's what 21 years of marriage will do to you.



*Edited by: Oneo Teras *


----------



## moto-girl (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, we only have 2 refrigerators. I plan on getting into this beer making thing soon, so who knows where that will go?


----------



## smurfe (Aug 10, 2008)

wade said:


> Whats on Tap buddy?




Right now I have a Cream Ale, Dry Stout, Ordinary Bitter, and a German Pilsner.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 10, 2008)

I also have the Cream Ale on tap. Think I might do a Blue Moon clone AG next.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's the recipe for the last one we did. This recipe used a Mash Out and Fly Sparge. If you batch sparge I can figure that out for you as well. 





<DIV align=center>
<TABLE id=table2 width="90%" ="#c0c0c0"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>_Wittebrew_</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>_Witbier_</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>
<H3 style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 1px"></H3>
<DIV align=center>
<TABLE id=table1 width="77%"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">
*Type*_*:*_ All Grain</TD>
<TD width="52%">*Date*_*:*_ 5/24/2008</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">
*Batch Size:* 6.00 gal</TD>
<TD width="52%">*Brewer:* Steven Murphy</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">*Boil Size*_*:*_ 7.94 gal</TD>
<TD width="52%">*Asst Brewer:* Zak Stewart</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">*Boil Time:* 90 min </TD>
<TD width="52%">*Equipment:* Steve's Brew Stuff </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">*Taste Rating(out of 50):* 40.0 </TD>
<TD width="52%">*Brewhouse Efficiency:* 75.00</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>*Taste Notes:* </TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2 ="#c0c0c0">
*Ingredients*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TH align=left width="16%">Amount</TH>
<TH align=left width="51%">Item</TH>
<TH align=left width="15%">Type</TH>
<TH align=left width="16%">% or IBU</TH></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left>8.0 oz</TD>
<TD align=left>Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM)</TD>
<TD align=left>Adjunct</TD>
<TD align=left>4.04 %</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left>5 lbs 8.0 oz</TD>
<TD align=left>Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)</TD>
<TD align=left>Grain</TD>
<TD align=left>44.43 %</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left>5 lbs</TD>
<TD align=left>Wheat, Flaked (1.6 SRM)</TD>
<TD align=left>Grain</TD>
<TD align=left>40.39 %</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left>1 lbs 2.1 oz</TD>
<TD align=left>Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM)</TD>
<TD align=left>Grain</TD>
<TD align=left>9.13 %</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left>4.0 oz</TD>
<TD align=left>Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)</TD>
<TD align=left>Grain</TD>
<TD align=left>2.02 %</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left>1.02 oz</TD>
<TD align=left>Hallertauer [4.80 %] (60 min)</TD>
<TD align=left>Hops</TD>
<TD align=left>14.8 IBU</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left>0.03 oz</TD>
<TD align=left>Chamomile Flowers, (Dry) (Boil 5.0 min)</TD>
<TD align=left>Misc</TD>
<TD align=left></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left>0.90 oz</TD>
<TD align=left>Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min)</TD>
<TD align=left>Misc</TD>
<TD align=left></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left>0.90 oz</TD>
<TD align=left>Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min)</TD>
<TD align=left>Misc</TD>
<TD align=left></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left>1.00 tbsp</TD>
<TD align=left>PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min)</TD>
<TD align=left>Misc</TD>
<TD align=left></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left>1.00 items</TD>
<TD align=left>Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min)</TD>
<TD align=left>Misc</TD>
<TD align=left></TD></TR></T></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2 ="#c0c0c0">
*Beer Profile*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">
*Est Original Gravity:* 1.054 SG</TD>
<TD width="52%">*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.010 SG</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">_*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.014 SG</TD>
<TD width="52%">*Measured Final Gravity:* 1.005 SG</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">*Estimated Alcohol by Vol*_*:*_ 5.22 % </TD>
<TD width="52%">_*Actual Alcohol by Vol:*_ 0.65 %</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">_*Bitterness:*_ 14.8 IBU</TD>
<TD width="52%">*Calories*_*:*_ 43 cal/pint</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">_*Est Color:*_ 3.7 SRM</TD>
<TD width="52%">*Color:* 
<TABLE><T>
<T>
<TR>
<TD ="#f0eb6b">Color </TD></TR></T></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2 ="#c0c0c0">
*Mash Profile*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">*Mash Name:* Single Infusion, Medium Body</TD>
<TD width="52%">*Total Grain Weight:* 12.38 lb</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">*Sparge Water:* 4.19 gal</TD>
<TD width="52%">*Grain Temperature:* 72.0 F</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">*Sparge Temperature:* 168.0 F</TD>
<TD width="52%">*TunTemperature:* 72.0 F</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">*Adjust Temp for Equipment:* FALSE</TD>
<TD width="52%">*Mash PH:* 5.4 PH</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><CAPTION>*Single Infusion, Medium Body*</CAPTION> <T>
<T>
<TR>
<TH align=left width="16%">Step Time</TH>
<TH align=left width="23%">Name</TH>
<TH align=left width="44%">Description</TH>
<TH align=left width="16%">Step Temp</TH></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left>60 min</TD>
<TD align=left>Mash In</TD>
<TD align=left>Add 15.48 qt of water at 165.9 F</TD>
<TD align=left>154.0 F</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=left>10 min</TD>
<TD align=left>Mash Out</TD>
<TD align=left>Add 8.67 qt of water at 196.6 F</TD>
<TD align=left>168.0 F</TD></TR></T></T></TABLE></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2>*Mash Notes: *Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time).</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2 ="#c0c0c0">
*Carbonation and Storage*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">*Carbonation Type:* Kegged (Forced CO2)</TD>
<TD width="52%">*Volumes of CO2:* 2.4</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">*Pressure/Weight:* 10.2 PSI</TD>
<TD width="52%">*Carbonation Used:* -</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">*Keg/Bottling Temperature:* 38.0 F</TD>
<TD width="52%">*Age for:* 28.0 days</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD width="40%">*Storage Temperature:* 52.0 F</TD>
<TD width="52%"></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2></TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2 ="#c0c0c0">
*Notes*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD colSpan=2></TD></TR></T></T></TABLE>






*Edited by: smurfe *


----------

